# Study in Germany.



## Userjunkie (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi there, I'm Sharvari and I wish to study Hotel Management in Germany.
I'm currently looking for Universities in Germany that offer the Course, but it would also help to know how the education system in Germany works (the foreign student Policies, Fee structure for foreign students, etc,..).
I don't really know how to go about it, so any help on this would be much appreciated. :fingerscrossed:

Thank you.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The entry rules and fees differ from university to university, so you better enquire directly at the schools you are interested in.
www.study-in.de might be a good starting point for your further research.


----------

